# Newby



## Madame K

Im a 35 year old married woman TTC. Im on my second round of femara. I was diagnosed with pcos 5 years ago. Any positive words for me and my femara journey? :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! Best of luck on your Femara journey :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

Welcome to BabyandBump 

Pop along to our TTC forums where there is also an assisted conception board - those boards are more active :D


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum and good luck in your journey <3


----------



## LaurelH

Welcome. Great to have you here. Good luck with TTC! :thumbup:

xx


----------

